# 05 Altima 3.5 Instrument cluster went out



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello I have a 2005 Altima 3.5 SE AT
The ECU and main engine control harness have just been replaced at the delearship, due to a short on that engine harness.

I get the car home and the entire instrument cluster is out. No working lights or gauges to speak of.

Turn signals, AC, stereo, wipers, mirrors, windows, locks, headlights etc.. they're all working.

The only other item I've found to be not working is the electric trunk switch on the front dash.

I've checked every fuse, and the small harness connection at the back of the cluster and those are in tact.

Any suggestions on what it could be?
Please advise and thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of the wiring diagram for the unified combination meter for the dash display. First thing to check are the ground points being the black wires on pins 6 and 39. The green/yellow wires on pins 17 and 18 should have 12v during ignition switch on or start. The yellow/red wire on pin 5 should have 12v all the time:


----------



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey many thanks!!
The correct diagram is this one here, maybe yours is for a different year. It's all good though I used your directions and just applied it and it worked out fine. 

I had no idea on how to trace grounds and power on a diagram at all, you taught me a great lesson. I asked this same question in 6 different forums, they all had over 500 total views and yours was the only response I got, so thanks again.

Come to find out there was no power on the grey wire on pin 22. After tracing that wire to the fuse box where the fuse was missing. The STEALership removed the meter fuse for some unknown reason and didn't replace it and then tried to charge me $130 to diagnose it. And it is a 1000% fact that that fuse was in there when I dropped the car of at Nissan. Total crooks or totally incompetent considering they also fried my $900 oem ecm replacement by trying to flash it after I brought it to them for it having a short somewhere and told them it kept blowing the ECU fuse. Then they removed my $600 alarm w/remote start and threw it away and never asked my permission, cut my wiring harness wide open and returned it to me with wires everywhere. Funny thing is they cut the wiring harness open right where the condenser coil was. Come to find out the condenser coil was frayed and had wires touching so I think that was the only issue all along since there is also others on the forums who have said their condenser shorted and fried the ECU and the STEALership KNEW it and still recommended an entire wiring harness swap, which I took it home and did the entire swap just to be sure, instead of paying them $1800 to do it. Total crooks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Cory Thomas said:


> Hey many thanks!!
> The correct diagram is this one here, maybe yours is for a different year. It's all good though I used your directions and just applied it and it worked out fine.
> 
> I had no idea on how to trace grounds and power on a diagram at all, you taught me a great lesson. I asked this same question in 6 different forums, they all had over 500 total views and yours was the only response I got, so thanks again.
> ...


Glad you fixed it. Sorry to hear what happened at that STEALERSHIP; the experience was like a real nightmare. Maybe you could collect some evidence and try to re-coup some of the money you gave them. Maybe look into something like small claims court.


----------

